# Will AP affect acrylic?



## Rag and Bone (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm building a mini, aerated, closed circuit, AP reaction vessel. Will AP damage acrylic?

It will all be clear (acrylic, glass, clear tubing) so you can watch the magic.


----------



## Lou (Jun 15, 2008)

I doubt it, but light will!


----------



## Rag and Bone (Jun 15, 2008)

Lou, 

What do you mean light will damage it? Like, over time in sunlight?


----------



## Noxx (Jun 15, 2008)

Lou, some acrylic sheets are "treated" against UV to prevent any blemish. The sheet I used for my fume hood is guaranteed 10 years.


----------



## Lou (Jun 16, 2008)

Yes, many polymers are light sensitive, or rather UV sensitive. A certain wavelength can cause a chemical reaction in the polymer and cause it to repolymerise a certain way and thus deteriorating the material. Remember most polymers are made by free radical initiation. That is why industry treats plastics that will be outside or exposed to UV, Noxx.


Lou


----------



## Rag and Bone (Jun 16, 2008)

Is there a dry filter that will neutralize acid fumes?

The reaction vessel exhuast is diffused at the bottom a 16 gallon glass carboy (filled with water and baking soda). The air from the carboy goes back to the air-pump. The air-pump aerates the AP...


----------



## Lou (Jun 16, 2008)

Could try activated carbon or perhaps a column packed with calcia (dead burnt lime).


Lou


----------



## meng2k7 (Jun 30, 2008)

hey guys!

maybe it would be better using a polycarbonate plastics like im using with my fumehoods, more safer than acrylic.


----------

